# Insulated vs Shell Volcom L Gore-Tex



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I prefer shells 100% of the time. I run hot so I like layering to dial in the right warmth. I often get down to just a t shirt and shell and would be bummed with anything more than minimal insulation that comes in good shells.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

shell, cause you have more options for layering, breath ability, venting and etc.


----------



## sam_crisp (Sep 8, 2017)

I've heard that insulation can impact the breathability of a jacket, so there's that. I run cold so I used to always go with insulated jackets. I bought my first shell last year and upgraded my base layer to some nice warm merino and combined with a good mid layer It's a great combo. 

I'd go with the shell, more versatile


----------



## milutinho (Jan 10, 2011)

I have 1 insulated jacket, the burton lz and it's great here in the midwest when its 0 degrees and the runs are 30 seconds long and most the time you are spending in line or on the chair. 

I have shells for when i go out west because layering is where it's at and its easy to add one or drop one whenever needed. Runs are much, much longer so you're working a lot more. You can hike to some cool lines, there are gondolas and trams that take you up so you don't have to freeze on the lift. 

But like a lot of things, it's all about personal preference.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

I guess my main question is what differences will I notice between the two? The Volcom has 80g insulation, will that restrict movement to a degree? I usually just rock a long sleeve t shirt under my jacket riding in Colorado. Maybe i should be investing in layers rather than a new jacket? Im currently rocking a 686 10/8k insulated jacket. It gets cold up high and i want something warmer.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

As other's have said shells plus layers are the way to go. I run cold so only wore insulated jackets for years, last season I made the switch to shells and I'm never going back. The versatility is just great as long as you invest in a couple quality mid and base layers. I keep a puffy for super cold days thats also a great daily jacket and then a couple sweatshirts/fleeces for average temps, when paired with a decent base layer your covered for every condition. 80 grams isn't a ton of insulation and would probably be fine for your average day, especially with the breathability of goretex, but wouldn't be ideal for spring riding or a day you're going to be hiking. Either way you go at least invest in some decent base layers, you won't get the full benefits of goretex if your just wearing a cotton tee underneath. Sweat + cotton = cold no matter what you have over top.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I guess my main question is what differences will I notice between the two? The Volcom has 80g insulation, will that restrict movement to a degree? I usually just rock a long sleeve t shirt under my jacket riding in Colorado. Maybe i should be investing in layers rather than a new jacket? Im currently rocking a 686 10/8k insulated jacket. It gets cold up high and i want something warmer.


You wont notice much other than your layers. Insulated you'll have pretty much have a mid layer built into the jacket so you can never shed that. But it is convenient to just wear a t shirt and throw on a jacket and go. With a shell you have more control over your own climate but you usually have to wear more layers. But the jacket is more versatile as it can be used in harsh storms and also hiking on a warm day.

The insulated jacket wont restrict your movement any more than 2 to 4 layers under a shell.

You might want to invest in some higher specs like 20/20K. Keeps you drier thus warmer. A very good base layer can not be understated either.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

freshy said:


> A very good base layer can not be understated either.


^this...a bit counter intuitive but the base layer is where it really begins as for as comfort, warmth and breathabiliity and merino is where it is.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ^this...a bit counter intuitive but the base layer is where it really begins as for as comfort, warmth and breathabiliity and merino is where it is.


Would the airblaster ninja suit work just as well or should I spend the extra money on smartwool?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Would the airblaster ninja suit work just as well or should I spend the extra money on smartwool?


Idk anything about the ninja suit....a couple of years ago switch to 100% merino for lightest base, thin socks and merino sweater for mid layer (add puffy or fleece if needed for severe cold...which it doesn't get here in PNW)...and never going back. Some of the merino items I've found off season at fleabay and thrift stores for hella cheap


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Would the airblaster ninja suit work just as well or should I spend the extra money on smartwool?


Never met anyone who rode a ninja suit and didn't like it. a bit much for me personally but they're said to be good stuff. they make a merino version too


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Would the airblaster ninja suit work just as well or should I spend the extra money on smartwool?


I imagine it would be similar to my old school butt flap one piece. Too hot for most days for me. My smartwool brand base layers are by far my favorite for fit and function.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have both the shell and insulated L gore tex jackets. As others have said, the shell is more versatile and I wear it with a puffy midlayer for the colder temps. Insulated is not too heavy and nice in moderate temps with just a baselayer or long sleeve tee under it. Seems backward but works for me this way. 

The ninja suit imo needs a zippered fly. No issues for #2 because of the zippered waist but groping around for #1 is awkward. If you hydrate well and pee often, this is enough to be a turnoff. Much prefer separate pieces.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

robotfood99 said:


> I have both the shell and insulated L gore tex jackets. As others have said, the shell is more versatile and I wear it with a puffy midlayer for the colder temps. Insulated is not too heavy and nice in moderate temps with just a baselayer or long sleeve tee under it. Seems backward but works for me this way.
> 
> The ninja suit imo needs a zippered fly. No issues for #2 because of the zippered waist but groping around for #1 is awkward. If you hydrate well and pee often, this is enough to be a turnoff. Much prefer separate pieces.


Realistically, could I wear a puffy mid layer under the insulated for extra cold days? Insulated is about $75 cheaper, would it be worth it to spend the extra money on the shell?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Realistically, could I wear a puffy mid layer under the insulated for extra cold days? Insulated is about $75 cheaper, would it be worth it to spend the extra money on the shell?




Sure you can, although with two layers of insulation it feels bulky and clammy under the arms. By itself the insulated L breathes fairly well but double insulation doesn’t ventilate much, so keeping the inner insulation’s pit zips (if it has them) open helps. 

If you have solid mid layers, definitely get the shell. If not, insulated is not a bad call.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok, no1 this is all up to you. Where do you ride? (Temps and humidity, long lift lines, short runs)
How cold do you get? everyone is different.
How much do you sweat? Everyone is different.

I use both Goretex shell and light insulated Goretex.

When it's cold and I may spend a lot of time on lifts and high elevations I go with the light insulated.

When it's not that cold and I'm going to ride a lot, not too windy, high and low elevations....... I go with the shell.

Then there's the days when I get it wrong and I'm either too cold or too warm.

Best is shell with a really good base layer and then a variable mid layer. And I mean, find the best base layer you can get. Merino or high quality synthetic. I have a few cheap bases and a few good bases, the difference is night and day.

The mids could be down/synthetic or fleece, etc. I like fleece because it breathes a lot and is not that warm.

No need at all for heavy insulated Goretex. BUT I ride in a mild climate and dont get that cold but sweat easily. People in Quebec or Midwest probably see a lot colder days.

If you do get cold, find a light insulated Goretex... Like AK Swash etc. I almkst got the Swash last seas but got a Quiksilver instead. Big mistake, my AK shell is awesome but I already ripped my Quiksilver against a tree in less than half the time. The AK has tons of tree marks and not single tear. The zippers are also better on the AK.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Idk anything about the ninja suit....


That's a shame because it would be gold to see the creepy basement guy in these.:eyetwitch2:


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Ok, no1 this is all up to you. Where do you ride? (Temps and humidity, long lift lines, short runs)
> How cold do you get? everyone is different.
> How much do you sweat? Everyone is different.


I mostly ride Summit County and tend to get very cold in my 10/8k insulated 686 jacket on high/windy lifts. Keep in mind I've never used a solid base layer, just some cotton long johns and long sleeve tees. I don't tend to sweat a whole lot. 




F1EA said:


> If you do get cold, find a light insulated Goretex... Like AK Swash etc. I almkst got the Swash last seas but got a Quiksilver instead. Big mistake, my AK shell is awesome but I already ripped my Quiksilver against a tree in less than half the time. The AK has tons of tree marks and not single tear. The zippers are also better on the AK.


Would the Volcom L insulated be okay? I picked up a pair of baldface guide pants to match. I really like the idea of zip-tech, and can't quite afford the burton AK at the moment. I've heard Volcom isn't very durable and the warranty is only 2 years. Should I hold out and spend the extra money on AK gear? Or will the Volcom do just fine?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I mostly ride Summit County and tend to get very cold in my 10/8k insulated 686 jacket on high/windy lifts. *Keep in mind I've never used a solid base layer, just some cotton long johns and long sleeve tees*. I don't tend to sweat a whole lot.


You might be better off investing in some proper base layers (rather than a new outerwear jacket).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I mostly ride Summit County and tend to get very cold in my 10/8k insulated 686 jacket on high/windy lifts. Keep in mind I've never used a solid base layer, just some cotton long johns and long sleeve tees. I don't tend to sweat a whole lot.
> 
> 
> Would the Volcom L insulated be okay? I picked up a pair of baldface guide pants to match. I really like the idea of zip-tech, and can't quite afford the burton AK at the moment. I've heard Volcom isn't very durable and the warranty is only 2 years. Should I hold out and spend the extra money on AK gear? Or will the Volcom do just fine?


Ah good to know.

#1 - get solid base layers instead. Cotton and cheap base layers gets wet. Wet = cold. 

If you dont sweat a lot, then you may either be ok with good base layers and your 686, or you would be good with say good base layers and the insulated Goretex (ie the small loss in breatheablity from the insulated Goretex may not be that big of a deal). As for durability, again it's down to you.... AK is better for sure. But the Volcom stuff is fine, it's also cheaper so in a way... it's a trade off. 

So..... either go with good base layers and save some coin in the jacket; or get decent baselayers and spend on the AK. Either way work to an extent. Just search around for a good combination that keeps the $ in check, because if you make no compromises it gets pretty expensive.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

You mentioned the insulated L is 75 bucks cheaper.. use that to hunt down deals on good base layers to pair with the insulated jacket and you be golden. 

Never had issues with Volcom quality. And yes, ziptech is the titties.


----------

